# be carefull what u put in the trash



## Marsrover1 (Apr 4, 2009)

my job  at times brings me into contact with the police , the other day a cop comes in to tell me he will be riding shot gun on the loacal trash truck, says he will be looking in every ones trash for contraband ect... scared the crap outa me, i already knew better than to throw anything incriminating in a trash can, but just thought id toss this out there to give every one a heads up once it hits the curb any one can go through it:holysheep:    :joint:

Always rem the golden rule looks both ways and make sure its kool


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 4, 2009)

I use to run a trash truck in a small town and yes the cops will do a ride along and check your trash. But in my town (it was very small) they were only pin pointing a few peoples trash.( and yes I gave them a heads up on the situation) You would be amazed at what some people will throw away.Papers, stems, seeds...ect...take care..


----------



## zipflip (Apr 4, 2009)

stop man im  buzzin pretty good an u guys are scarin the bageezuz out me right bout now  lol  but no for real that actually worries me.  lol i usually shred every single piece of paper in my house wether it just doodles on note pad or bills lol  even  but its other stuff that kind worries me.  i'm a go dumpster divin tonite and retrieve my garbage now an make sure i didnt throw anythin incriminatiin.  lol garbage is in my back yard not dumpster lol. 
  either way that just flat out stinks. wat u spose to do wit the stuff u wanna throw tho lol especially if you dot get around much to anywhere lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2009)

I bury all plant matter,,such as males or scraps.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 4, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I bury all plant matter,,such as males or scraps.


 
if a dog ever serched ya house he'd prolly be spendin most his time diggin up ya back yard lol.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 4, 2009)

dig hole in garden & compost


----------



## zipflip (Apr 4, 2009)

wat bout grow paraphenelia  like plastics etc etc cant compost them lol


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 4, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I bury all plant matter,,such as males or scraps.


 
I do the same.  Get a set of hole-diggers, plant it deep.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 4, 2009)

For real guys and gals once you put trash at the curbside it becomes public property so anyone has the right to come up and go through it even the cops. And if they find anything they can use it againts you. A good friend of my dads got busted this way after 30+ yrs without a problem. Then they searched his trash and found some roaches and a few stems. So yeah watch what you throw away...take care..


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> For real guys and gals once you put trash at the curbside it becomes public property so anyone has the right to come up and go through it even the cops. And if they find anything they can use it againts you.


Not in the United States, they can't.

There is a thing called "Chain of evidence" and "Rules of evidence" in the USA.

If the can is out of the sight of the police for as little as 1 minute, it can't be used as evidence. A rookie, first year law student could get any case like that thrown out as inadmissible evidence.

1. You put your can on the curb.

2. 17 billion people have access to it while it's sitting there. They can put anything they want in it.

3. Case dismissed.


They can use what they find as a reason to watch you. They don't need to use it as evidence and couldn't anyway unless they had a cop watching it the entire time from when you put it there until it was bagged as evidence.

They find stems in your can, they watch you. Sooner or later, you'll do something that they can use as evidence. All they have to say is they were watching you because there were stems in your trash that MIGHT HAVE been put there by you, so they started watching you. THAT is admissible. Nothing in your trash can can be used against you unless the rules of evidence are followed.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm the only one touches my trash. I pull it up to the curb this truck with a side fork lift picks it dumps it drives it to the dump dumps it and the bulldozer buries it...hows that for a hole   No hands touch it after me. but i still compost it in my compost heap along with the rest of my plant scraps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

StoneyBud they(police) can arrest you from your trash. A man in the county I live was stupid enough to put matches in his trash. Yes me made "crank'. When they compacted the trash to matches caught fire. He was charged with operating a clandiston drug lab, Child endangerment , and arson for the trash truck fire. When i run his name in the jail system his release date is 2023.

If you put things in the trash 1) make sure there is NOTHING with a name or bar code from the PO(has name and address incoded sometimes. 2) put in a dumpster that any one can throw thing into. 3) wear gloves while handling If you can burning everything that will burn is the best, ashes just blow away.


----------



## nvthis (Apr 4, 2009)

Trucks with the hydrolic lifters monitor your garbage with onboard color monitors. Doubt they could, or would, see a roach. Also, atleast in Cali (my best friend works disposal) they can check your garbage anytime they want to, no garbage truck needed. It wasn't always like this. Before the patriot act they (legally) could not access your garbage until it was put on the truck and cycled through one compaction and comingled. Then they could pull it off and go through it. Used to be best to not use any kind of bag, but dispose garbage loose. Now, nothing short of a dead rabid skunk and a gallon of axel grease help you.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> StoneyBud they(police) can arrest you from your trash.


You can be arrested for almost anything. You can't be tried and convicted when the evidence is contaminated as I pointed out in my previous post.

The guy you're talking about must have confessed to the matches. Without a confession, they couldn't use that no matter how they tried to.

Post the question on a legal page. They'll tell you the same thing.

This is not Nazi Germany. The man still has to PROVE you did something before convicting you of it. Had the guy you're talking about denied anything about those matches, and the police had no chain of evidence proof, then he would have walked away from it. Obviously, either they were watching him already and had enough evidence to prove he put those matches in the trash or he was stupid enough or scared enough to confess to it, or he told someone else and they narced on him.

That's how the law works. They can't say "Oh well it's in front of your house, so you did it". That's just silly.

Of course, the cops can tell you almost ANYTHING while they interrogate you. They can sweat you, scream at you, lie to you and threaten you with all manner of baloney to make you confess.

Never, never, never say a single word to a cop while being interrogated. Tell them you want to talk to your Attorney. Just keep saying it over and over and over and over until they get tired of hearing it and either release you or put you in a cell until your Attorney comes to see you.

You can tell them your name. That's all they need to know until your Attorney tells you to tell them anything else.

Ask a lawyer. Any lawyer. They'll tell you the same thing I just did.

Street cops may be ignorant enough to think otherwise, but no detective in their right mind would ever try to present a case to a DA's office based on flimsy, corrupt chain of evidence materials. The DA would send a note back to the cops boss and tell him to put the idiot on a desk or on the street as a real garbage man.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Stony its not so much they will arrest you for your trash it will make em start watching u investigating u ect... get warrents find your ladys that kinda thing.   i think its called probable cause i dont think they need a warrent if they have probable cause.. not sure


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

Round here the Crack problem is so bad that If you have matches , peroxide, and coffee filters it is atempting to operate a clandiston drug lab, charge. Any of the three are every day items. The right smells around a house will get a propable cause warrent. The "War on Drugs" is how they taking our freedom little by little and some people don't ever notice.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 4, 2009)

I throw mine in the canal and the tide takes it away...


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> Stony its not so much they will arrest you for your trash it will make em start watching u investigating u ect... get warrants find your ladies that kinda thing. i think its called probable cause i don't think they need a warrant if they have probable cause.. not sure


Probable cause is what the cops use for a search when after something like smelling pot in your car or apartment.

You're right. If you throw things in the trash that are obvious drug stuff, some do-gooder will turn you into the cops. Then the cops will watch you.

Evidence for a warrant is a different matter. A judge has to grant a warrant. A cop has to show some sort of evidence to a judge that will hold up in court. Otherwise, it's an illegal search and again, it's thrown out.

Them finding something in your trash can is not evidence to search your house unless much more evidence is attached to the event.

Jeeeeez guys. This isn't Nazi Germany. It's the USA still. Our rights are still there. You can't flaunt dope any more. It's that simple. Some do-gooder will see it and turn you in for a pat on the back.

The cops promote that type of thinking. Turn in Mom. Turn in your Dad. You're doing them a favor, kid. The evil drugs have them. Save them, kiddies.

If a crime is serious enough, like a mass murder or something, and they find a smoking machine gun in your trash can, then sure, any judge they ask is going to allow them to bust in your door. But they still have to ask a judge. This ain't the movies.

Of course, a "John Doe" warrant can be obtained over the phone in a matter of minutes if needed like in the example I gave above. The judge takes down the info, grants the John Doe and your door becomes splinters. Their reasoning for the warrant better hold up at that point. If not, a nice refund will be in order from the cop shop.

The law isn't a simple thing. Cops have learned how to cover their azz.

The old joke about "Show me your papers, old man!" is no longer a joke. If the cops are looking for someone that fits your general description, they can indeed order you to "show them your papers" in the form of a photo ID.

Thank the buttheads who are blowing crap up and cutting off heads. All of us are tired of living in fear of these nut jobs. Where do you draw the line?

Protecting the rights of some guy who likes to smoke weed isn't high on their list, but we are still protected to an extent.

Justification must be given to infringe on our rights. The trick is to not give them any justification. (Like putting crap in your trash that you shouldn't).

Stay small. Stay invisible. Stay free.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

:yeahthat: Is that POTUS twinkling in your eye:laugh: 
I do agree but after some of the stupid thing people will do.

Your trash is evidence of your illegal activities, if it has proof positive(letters, bank statements, bills hand writing,etc) linking you and legal activities.

The main thing is DON"T BE STUPID keep household trash and growing trash apart. Burn plant materals up.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 4, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> \ If you have matches , peroxide, and coffee filters it is atempting to operate a clandiston drug lab, charge.


guess im no longer cleaning out that infected toe nail while i have my morning coffee and lighting my ciggs with strike anywhere matches from now on :hubba:



			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The main thing is DON"T BE STUPID keep household trash and growing trash apart. Burn plant materals up


 Nuff Said, this is the best way to dispose of your growing refuse everything that doesn't decompose completely should be bagged separate and tossed  someplace that Johnny Law wouldn't suspect one of my favorite places used to be the dumpsters behind the donut shop. that is until they put cameras up all over the place to watch the reality shows of the people unsuspectingly


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya done fkd up already somewhere are somehow,,are they wouldnt be digging thru your trash in the 1st place .


----------



## zipflip (Apr 5, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Ya done fkd up already somewhere are somehow,,are they wouldnt be digging thru your trash in the 1st place .


  thats exactly wat i was thinkin after readin thru stony's legal prospective opinion.  yeah so it might get thrown out or its in admissable watever but for real why were they going even as far as to cut open ya already tied up normal lookin everyday bag a trash in the first place?   im sure the garbage men dont run round at random like  a big prison shakedown and shake  random garbages...lol and if a county or state has the money and or time to be sendin cops on stupid random deals as such i would say they need they budgets cut a bit and save the tax payers some cuz they obviously got too much time an money  on they hands lol JMO


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2009)

Aint no Cops riden a damn garbage truck just in case someone puts some plant material or whatever in there trash can. You can bet yur ***,,if they are riden that truck,,they know exactly where they are going and who they are checking out because they have other evidence or reason to suspect you have something in your trash can.
THe problem with putting stuff in your trash can is if the stupid bag rips or busts,,guess whats looking the trash guy in the face. Now your life is in his hands. Not a good place to be,,in the hands of a garbage collector who might or might not be cool with it.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 5, 2009)

i've known my garbage man for 22 years. i've been to many parties with him. he's been to my place for cookouts. were friends.

he says they get a bonus of $50 for a 'take down'. . a take down, is when you snitch on someone for having anything illegal in your trash, to leo. then, there has to be an arrest made, before thier paid thier snitch money. (and this involves the trash person testifying in court, as part of chain of evidence. ).

now, my guy, the only thing he wants to see in your trash(or, on the trash can), is a complimentary $20 bill at christmas time. ...bb...


----------



## Klicks (Apr 6, 2009)

Better believe it!!!  I love composting.  If it ain't cooked I compost........every thing green.


----------



## Klicks (Apr 6, 2009)

I always compost all green, cept my green.  Don't have cops in my area anyway who want to get their little digits dirty.  True enough though, if they got ya on their little list, they would be digging in your trash.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 6, 2009)

Quite an amusing thread. I wrote a short story back in the 70's about a special cop unit that had a specially modified 'garbage' truck that was in reality a lab that analysed garbage ...


----------

